# How to add PO4?



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/mono-potassium-phosphate.html


----------



## Sinistercr0c (May 25, 2015)

Thanks DGarone, unfortunately I'm in the UK...any widely available products such as from API or Fluval?

Thanks again though.

Bump: Anyone have a view of this product? Would it do the necessary in terms of adding phosphate?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/pets/dp/B00CBUEOHM/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1435681656&sr=8-30&keywords=aquarium+phosphate


----------



## Sky817 (Feb 25, 2015)

Seachem Flourish Phosphorus 500ml

I use this product along with pps-pro when I have a massive outbreak of green spot algae. Added 2 cap every other day to my 100gallon tank, after couple week most of the algae disappear. I would say 70-80% algae free. I also raise my light up 3 inches. Hope that help


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

It doesn't have to be aquarium specific. Look for hydroponic supplier. All ypu want is potassium phosphate


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Fleet enema, google it and you will find the calculations.
Cheers


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello Sinistercr0c. Welcome to the forum.

Here is a company with the headquarter in the UK 
https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/...uarium-fertiliser-salts-for-estimative-index/
- I have no vested interest in the shop-
or 
fleebay 

For PO4 you need KH2PO4. You will need to dose enough to get to 2ppm (mg/l), for me this is the concentration where GSA stops spreading. Depending on your aquarium you will need to repeat the dose after water change or 3 times a week ( for high light).Check "EI" articles for more information.

Cheers, 
Mike


----------



## Sinistercr0c (May 25, 2015)

@Dukydaf - thats a great help, thanks very much.

To all the other posters, thank you all for your help and advice, I'll let you know how I get on.

cheers all!


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Hi there,

I am having the same gsa problem in my tank. Tank is about three months old. I am using pps-pro in a heavily planted 20L. The instructions from greenleafaquariums.com say to add 3grams of p04. I have read similar posts to this one about increasing the p04. Anyone have an idea of how much more? Should I double it to 6grams of p04?

Thank you for any help


----------



## Sinistercr0c (May 25, 2015)

Willcooper - after digesting the help and advice given on this thread I've initially invested in a bottle of Easy Life Fosfo (as it was easy to get hold of from my lfs). The instructions quoted 10ml per 500 litres, so in my case with a 50 litre tank that just 1ml, which it states will increase PO4 by 0.1ppm, and the required level is ultimately 0.5ppm, so I shall be buying the requisite test kits to ensure I get this level.

I'm hoping to see the eradication of my GSA over the short term with these dosing parameters. Most information I've read gives 0.5ppm as a desired value. I hope this helps.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I just re-did my pps-pro solution to 4.5g p04 per 500ml ro water. I'll post any effects this may have on the gsa. 

Oh, anyone know what kind of alge this is? And proven ways to rid/reduce.


----------

